# Shark vs. Octopus



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

They thought the octopus would be safe...
http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_00733.wmv


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

MMmmmmmm.... Shark..........

If they get an arm bitten off, does it grow back?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bad ass vid..thanks for sharing


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i thought the shark would attack the octipus but damn was i wrong. that was a cool video.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

that is the coolest thing i have seen all day


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Holly sh*t, that was a great Video,thanks for sharing I thought it was going to be the opposite way around.lol. Very Good Video,Strong sucker


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome video







Sure wasn't what I expected to happen.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW...that's one huge octopus.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Repost.

That was one hell of a head fake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm so glad you reposted because I never got to see this! WOW!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

good lord that shark didn't even have a clue







i would of liked to see them moving that octopus to the new tank. great video thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen that footage before (on Discovery, I think), but it remains an impressive sight









Do you guys think, given the octopus' keen intelligence, that it intentionally flipped that shark over, to take advantage of what's called tonic immobility (which occurs when a shark is flipped over, rendering it motionless), or would it be coincidence?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've seen that footage before (on Discovery, I think), but it remains an impressive sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah good call jonas :nod: he flipped him over ( tonic immobility) rubbed his belly and said don't worry lil fella i am gonna just chew your a** up muahahahaha you never know..... with all those fricken arms, what couldn't they do to their prey. That would have to be one of the worst things to snag you in the ocean. And i bet the camera man was being watched and never even new it...... it's a good thing there was some sharks for dinner or we might of seen a diver feeding.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that was sssiiiccckkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i wanna see that octopus do that to a 10' plus hammerhead


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I've seen that footage before (on Discovery, I think), but it remains an impressive sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He might have learned about it after the first couple sharks he attacked.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I've seen that footage before (on Discovery, I think), but it remains an impressive sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering about that to. octos are supposed to be hella smart. my old lfs in detroit use to have one, it would slip in to the other tanks and eat there crabs and stuff.


----------

